

Ask HN: Mods: Ability to collapse comments thread - chdir

It is quite possible this has been asked before. I&#x27;d appreciate the ability to collapse comments thread (just like reddit). The recent Apple watch thread with 700+ comments in less than 24 hours is an example of how hard it is to find the next main comment (without opening the dev tools).<p>E.g. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=8291934
======
dang
It's going to come eventually. In fact, it may be the only major change to the
Hacker News UI that we're committed to. But we don't yet know when.

------
mattmanser
There are some extensions out that do it:

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-news-
collap...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-news-
collapse/bbkfcamiocfccgmcjngdljolljhifdph?hl=en)

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-news-
collap...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-news-
collapsible-c/hockhafcdegocajmjhafgjncjpodihkd?hl=en)

~~~
chdir
Thanks for the links. But I'm one of those who try to avoid extensions unless
absolute necessary. I can't have all these extensions on my mobile devices
too. It's possible to write a tiny bookmarklet that just looks for the spacers
used to indent the comments. However, this is something very basic from
usability point of view hence I'm making a suggestion.

